# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [Crystal Report] Image dynamique

## Drahas

Bonjour,

Je suis sur une petite appli winform en c# et je voulais faire un petit rapport assez simple sur Crystal Report.
Pour diter mon rapport, j'ai crer un dataset typ que je remplis avant de l'affecter comme DataSource au rapport.

Cela fonctionne et maintenant j'aimerais afficher une image dpendante des mes donnes. J'ai tent d'ajouter un champ de type System.Drawing.Image sur le dataset et je l'ai renseign et ajouter au rapport, mais  l'excution ce champ n'est pas visible.
J'ai ensuite mis un champ Image sur mon rapport et de changer  la vole mais le champ sur la rapport est un objet OLE et je n'arrive pas  modifier l'image.

Je n'arrive pas  trouver une solution pour ce petit problme et ne connaissant pas bien Crystal Report je galre pas mal. 
Quelqu'un pourrait il me guider ?

----------


## ibleseul

Salut,

Je suppose que depuis ton dernier post tu as du trouver la solution a ton problme. J'ai le mme problme que toi. J'ai une application qui tourne sous VS2008 dans laquelle je doit afficher des tats contenant des photos qui doivent tre charger dynamiquement c'est a dire a partir du chemin d'accs de l'image stocke dans une base de donne SQL Server 2005 donc si tu as eu la solution ca serait sympa de la poster ici.

Merci.

----------


## Drahas

Salut,

Je n'ai pas trouv de solution au problme. Etant donn que c'tait pour un projet perso j'ai laiss tomb Crystal Report pour utiliser Infragistics.Document, mme si il y a pas de designer on peut au moins faire ce qu'on veux dessus.

Bonne chance.

----------


## devvanjier

Salut Drahas,
j'ai le meme problme d'image avec crystal report XI et vu que t'as rsolu ton problme je voudrais savoir c'est quoi Infragistics.Document ??? Merci
 ::D:

----------


## Drahas

Salut,

Donc alors Infragistics c'est un diteur de composants winform / web pour .net. Ces composants sont payants, tu trouveras plus d'informations ici : http://www.infragistics.com/

L dessus y'a le namespace Infragistics.Document qui sert  gnrer des documents. Je m'en suis servi pour gnrer un pdf et l'afficher.

J'espre t'avoir t util.

----------


## ibleseul

Salut

DRAHAS,

Depuis mon dernier post j'ai tlcharger et install Infragistic.Document mais je flash toujours son utilisation et comment faire pour afficher les photos dynamiquement  partir du chemin d'accs stock dans la BD. Je suppose que depuis ton post tu as d trouv la rponse si oui dis moi comment procder et comment utiliser Ifragistic.Document 

Merci

----------


## Drahas

Salut,

Je me rappelle pas comme a de tte mais j'ai trouv a dans la doc qui est pas mal faite, essaies de voir si tu trouves pas ton bonheur dedans.

Ds que je pourrais, je regarderais comment j'ai fait et je te dirais si tu as pas trouv d'ici l

----------


## hotsizzle

Moi j'ai trouv ce lien dans un autre post de ce forum et j'ai russi  afficher mes images dans mon report sans problmes.

http://dotnetbd.wordpress.com/2008/0...al-report-net/

Bonne journe.

----------

